# Problem: Asus G73-JH stürzt ab



## eri1911 (6. Juni 2011)

*Problem: Asus G73-JH stürzt ab*

Vor ein zwei Wochen setzte ich meinen Laptop neu auf, weil er sozusagen nur noch zugemüllt wahr. Als ich wieder zu zocken begonnen habe spielte ich ein paar mal ohne probleme doch dann hängte er sich immer wieder auf. Ich probierte es wirklich mehrmals aus, doch er kackte bei BBC2 und auch bei anderen Games immer wieder ab. Ich versuchte es mit anderen (älteren) Treibern doch was passiert er kackt noch immer folgend ab: der komplette Bildschirm ist Schwarz und keine reaktion, oder man sieht nur noch Streifen mit keiner reaktion des Laptops, oder mann sieht Standbild mit keiner reaktion des Laptops und auch wie ich mir einen Film reinziehen wollte kackte er ab. Jedoch bei normal betrieb wie surfen oder so stürzte er bis jetzt noch nicht ab

*Hättet ihr irgendwelche Ratschläge für mich, probiere gerne alles aus was nicht die Garantie verletzt
*​ Wenn ich mit euren Ratschlägen bis spätestens 15 Juni keinen erfolg finde werde ich ihn einschicken lassen


----------



## alterhaken (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem: Asus G73-JH stürzt ab*

Alles deutet auf ein Überhitzungsproblem. Absturz wegen zu heißen Videospeicher der GraKa, da hilf das GPU tronteling aber gar nichts. Ich hofe ,du hast noch Garantie.

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem: Asus G73-JH stürzt ab*

@ TE

Schau doch hier mal rein. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/101990-g73jh-fragen-antworten-119.html


----------



## eri1911 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem: Asus G73-JH stürzt ab*



alterhaken schrieb:


> Alles deutet auf ein Überhitzungsproblem. Absturz wegen zu heißen Videospeicher der GraKa, da hilf das GPU tronteling aber gar nichts. Ich hofe ,du hast noch Garantie.
> 
> Schönen Gruß!



thx, hab ich noch zum glück^^


----------

